# Whoo hoo anal glands!!!!



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a question I have too! And how were you able to tell they were full, MamaTiff? Or is it like the time I was running and thought I put my hip out, and my runner friend said, if you put your hip out, you'd KNOW it?  (that is to say, if the anal glands are full, it's very obvious?)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The groomer does this as part of the grooming, but told me she hadn't needed to do Bonnies. My other dog, Echo, has never had his emptied. Maybe some dogs have trouble emptying their own? This would be on an as-needed basis. If the dog is chewing on their rear than they probably need help emptying them. As long as someone had training in doing it so they wouldn't hurt the dog, I don't know why it would have to be a vet.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Pull the tail straight up and feel right underneath the anus with 2 fingers, if they are full they will feel like marbles. I think it is definately one of those things that you will know. There is a clip on you tube that is very useful I will try to find...


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok nevermind I found the clip I was thinking of but I thought it explained how to tell if it's full. Anyway it explains the process well.

How to Groom a Dog : How to Express a Dog's Anal Gland - YouTube


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't used to do mine until I started smelling them.. I only do them upon request at the salon, since I've seen damage done to those dogs that have them done too often. But my dogs glands have recently been leaking when they're too full. You can even SEE vienna's when they're full since the area beneath her anus will stick out when I put her tail up.

Vegas is having his done next bath, he seems to be having a smell down there too.

If some of you aren't having a problem, don't worry about it. Don't fix what's not broken!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I had my toy poos anal glands checked by the vet after they got older, then because the discharge was 
usually solidified, I started taking them regularly every 3 to 4 months. That was enough to keep them healthy and empty. He also put an antibiotic in them each time to keep any infection away. 

I always reminded their groomers that the vet did their anal glands and not to express them. Only one groomer tried to argue with me(?) on the phone, and then said he would charge me for it anyway. I didn't make any grooming appointments with that groomer.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This was one of the things I was dreading to do when grooming my poodle. To my delight the breeder told me not to do it. She said,"If they are not ever done, most the time they will not ever need to be done. Her dogs all live to be around 15 years old and she does not do it." I plan to take her advice. If I do notice a problem, I will take my dog to the vet. 
I think one of the signs that there is a problem is if the dog starts to drag it's bottom on the floor ect.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I think some dogs just have issues with their glands. I express the girls glands when needed. Fergie only needs it when she gets loose stools..


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

MamaTiff said:


> ... my own personal opinion in it is to not mess with it unless there is a problem. ...


...yep.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

If her glands feel really full, I would go ahead and do them. Otherwise, I'd leave them alone. On my personal dogs, I just check them at bath time. One of my dogs, Sammie, has to have hers done about once a month or so. The rest, I've done maybe once or twice, if that. At work, every single dog gets expressed because my boss believes that it should be done that way. :-\ I've never seen any "damage" done, but I do believe that it can cause the glands to need to be expressed more often manually.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> ... I do believe that it can cause the glands to need to be expressed more often manually.


Yes, I agree, & I think this is an indication that it should be done only when necessary. In the past (mostly Weimaraners), I've rarely needed to have this done, but I know people who do it regularly, needed or not.


----------

